# Slingshot Of The Month - May 2013 - Voting



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*Vote for the Mayy 2013 SOTM*​
*Who made the best slingshot in May?*

Quercusuber - Liberty158.11%Wingshooter - Cocobolo Recurve Hunter3820.54%Torsten - Little Ebony Shooter179.19%Antraxx - Tactical Plus42.16%BC-Slinger - Curvy Birch52.70%Wombat - Ebony Tassie Devil105.41%Blue Danube - Octopus Grip Chalice147.57%Btoon84 - Bacote Pocket Shooter2211.89%Antraxx - Craftsman's Paradox189.73%Btoon84 - Caudal Fin Chalice73.78%Rayshot - Spalted Dogwood94.86%Gopher - Digital Slingshot158.11%Flicks - SlingBee115.95%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It's time to vote again! Who do you think made the best slingshot last month?

You can view the Nomination thread Here.

Quercusuber - Liberty








Wingshooter - Cocobolo Recurve Hunter








Torsten - Little Ebony Shooter








Antraxx - Tactical Plus








BC-Slinger - Curvy Birch








Wombat - Ebony Tassie Devil








Blue Danube - Octopus Grip Chalice








Btoon84 - Bacote Pocket Shooter








Antraxx - Craftsman's Paradox








Btoon84 - Caudal Fin Chalice








Rayshot - Spalted Dogwood








Gopher - Digital Slingshot








Flicks - SlingBee








The list has been randomly sorted by the List Randomizer on Random.org.

Vote!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Monthly slingshot porn. Decisions, decisions, decisions.......this is so difficult. That's why I'm losing my hair this time of the month. They're all so beautiful.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

My vote is in some very nice work there fellas good luck


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

1st time ive exercised my vote, best of luck to all nominated.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

So many perfect specimens. But unfortunately only one vote per person.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

tough decision this month!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Voted!



wombat said:


> tough decision this month!!


Yes.... very tough, I wish there should be 2 votes for one member


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I think anyone who gets nominated is a winner. Must be a honour to be nominated by ones peers.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

My vote this month was very fast,

all slingshots are awesome but these one thrilled me the most :headbang:

Congratulation to all the nominees !!!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

They are all very beautiful


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Back from Andalucia......so hot but wonderful.......just voted


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Man, what an epic selection of shooters. Great work everyone! Glad I came to this thread, I was reading in the general discussion forum and with all the bickering it was starting to look like... every other forum I've ever browsed through  Nice to be reminded of why most of us are here


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Very difficult vote all of the awesome ... scratching my head didn't work ... but choose one !


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I get carried away by the beauty, spectacular grain and color, WS bravo!


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

I also had trouble picking just one so I thought I'd come at it through the process of elimination.....boy, it's hard to eliminate ONE let alone twelve! - John


----------



## ralle1 (Jan 31, 2012)

the are all nice hard to pick


----------

